# Status Post - Cesarean



## jessv1910 (Apr 22, 2010)

This pt had a cesarean 4 days (one newborn) before being admitted for rehab. How do I code the status post cesarean? I'm not sure if I could use 654.2. Please help! Thanks.


----------



## 1073358 (Apr 23, 2010)

I would not use 654.2. I think that would be is she had a prior C section to this one. I am not having much luck finding anything I really like, but you could look at V44.8 or V45.89 maybe. I am sure it is a teritiary diagnosis anyways, so it should be ok.


----------



## jessv1910 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you for your suggestions!  
Do you know if I could use a code from category v24? Or is this for OB-Gyn coding?


----------



## 1073358 (Apr 26, 2010)

I would not use V24. as those have a different intent than what you need


----------

